# stanley #2 sweetheart plane w decal on handle



## EGM (Aug 17, 2012)

hey guys (collectors) i found a stanley no 2 sweetheart plane with decal on the handle in my dads workshop. I have no use for it…im not a woodworker and would like to sell it for a reasonable price. I know that it is collectable and very hard to come by. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks EGM!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have been needing on to use and not collect. So it depends on your price.
PM me whan you know.

Arlin


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Welcome EGM. Do you have pictures? Condition is a big part of value for vintage planes, rare or otherwise. We have quite a few vintage-plane experts here on LJ and they can give you a good sense of its value if you provide pictures.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Does it look anything like this? Mine's a late type 13, made circa 1928.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

I sold the exact same plane a while ago for $265. Nice find!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Price?? Pics?? I'd certainly be interested, but I need more info. Also, I think you need a certain number of posts before you can send PM's (private messages), so you might want to throw some up.


----------



## EGM (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the interest so far….what i do know is that it is a NO.2 not the NO.5 pictured by knotscott but it looks similiar. from what i could find out so far…is that it is an early sweetheart edition…i can see that it has Stanley..and a heart shape with SW in in under that….how do i upload pics of it…can anyone help me with that? so i can post them?


----------



## EGM (Aug 17, 2012)

maybe someone with more knowledge can tell me what to look for to help date the one i have? marks to look for etc etc….thx


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If it has the Stanley Tools decal on the handle, it's a late type 13, type 14, or early type 15…1925-1932 range. There should be a patent date in front of the rear tote handle….APR-19-10 if it's type 13 or 14. If it has a raised ring cast around the front knob, it's type 14 or newer. If there is no patent date cast into the body behind the frong, it's type 15. Also, if it's type 15 the Stanley logo embossed on the lever cap will have an orange background.

Here's a body from a type 14 with the raised ring and the patent date:

















Here's the front of my type 13 with no raised ring, and no orange in the lever cap:


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Look here to help you date the plane.


----------



## EGM (Aug 17, 2012)

here are the pics i took….if anyone is interested let me know…thx for all the input and help so far guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

#2 planes don't necessarily follow the type studies, but that's a dead ringer for a Type 13… Wood looks good, slightest chip on the lever cap (bottom corner). Lots of iron to be used up, enough for several lifetimes. And just the right amount of grunge. Very cool tool, hard for me to resist.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd say it would probably go on eBay in the $150-$200 range.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

How about a trade? I'll send ya my first wife if I can get her into a flat rate box.
That's a great find, and hope ya get a fair price or that treasure.
Bill


----------



## bobblack (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice find. They are real cool to have in your workbench.

However if you are over 10 years of age or over about 4' 8" in height your hands are probably too big to comfortably use the tool for very long. Polish it up, hang it up and get a 9 1/2 and a 3 for users.

Bob Black, and yes I have one in my bench


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like a late Type 13 to me….prolly ~ 1928. One that was similar but in a bit rougher shape just sold for $103 on Ebay.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd be in for $150 any day but I don't particularly like the logo'd cap. You'll have no trouble selling it, that's for sure.


----------

